# Starting a clothing company



## ReaclaimClique (Dec 7, 2007)

I am starting a clothing company.What legal steps do I need to take to make this a legal business?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

it sounds like you are serious.

in that case, get a corporate law firm and an accountant.
they will take care of it all for you. About $ 1000-1500.

best of luck with it.  



:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ReaclaimClique said:


> I am starting a clothing company.What legal steps do I need to take to make this a legal business?


try getting a business license to start..


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

How you register your business will vary depending on your location and who you do business with. I would call my local government to see what the requirements are. In my location (rural/resort type area) you must register with the county clerk. If you want to do business with government groups such as a city, you must also register with the state. Some locals require a city license. Registration can vary depending on how you register your business (SP, LLC). If you're unsure about this I would contact my local SBA www.sba.gov (Small Business Association) to get free information.


----------



## sportsrock (Dec 17, 2007)

At least in our area (Michigan) 9 times out of 10 it's best to start as an LLC. It's something like $125 to start and $25/year filing fee - and that's having a trusted accountant set it up. If there will be only one person you can instead set up a sole proprietorship and even use your SSN as your Tax ID number. Either way it's cheap and easy. Then just set up a bank account in the business name, get a credit or debit card for it and you're in business. Then the real fun begins - good luck!


----------



## BGteeshirtFF (Sep 26, 2008)

what about trademarking a brand? has anyone used legalzoom? that was one of my options


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

BGteeshirtFF said:


> what about trademarking a brand? has anyone used legalzoom? that was one of my options


You can do it yourself at United States Patent and Trademark Office Home Page.


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

BGteeshirtFF said:


> what about trademarking a brand? has anyone used legalzoom? that was one of my options


Trademarking can be done without a lawyer, you just have to read the application and understand it.

Copyright is a lot easier and cheaper.


----------



## SpitBuck (Feb 23, 2009)

BGteeshirtFF said:


> what about trademarking a brand? has anyone used legalzoom? that was one of my options


I can vouch for LegalZoom, very easy and relatively easy (I setup a single owner LLC with them in 2007). I will be using them to setup my next LLC as well.

Good luck!


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

I would just start with t-shirts. starting a "clothing business" is a huge project when you don't know if the public will be receptive to the clothing line.


----------



## StylusCustom (Sep 30, 2009)

-START A MYSPACE, FACEBOOK, AND TWITTER ACCOUNT TO ADVERTISE THE BRAND.

-Consult a Web Designer to create a professional website. NO COMPANIES WILL BUY WITHOUT AN ONLINE CATALOG!

-Create Digital Mock Ups of All of Your Designs. This way you will have beautiful full color print versions of your design ready at all times. 

-Work Out a Deal with local outlets where they pay nothing for the shirt until they sell them. Example: You give a local boutique 12 shirts to sell at the store. They retail for 15.00 each. When each one sells you get 9 they get 6. It is that easy.

-BE READY TO SPEND A LOT AT FIRST. YOU WILL MAKE THIS MONEY BACK QUICKLY IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TOOLS TO START!

I am always happy to consult with up and coming designers. I work with some larger lines and designers all the time.


----------



## rgray (Dec 14, 2009)

SpitBuck said:


> I can vouch for LegalZoom, very easy and relatively easy (I setup a single owner LLC with them in 2007). I will be using them to setup my next LLC as well.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi. I'm new to these threads and new to the t-shirt game. I was just wondering how much you spent (total) working with legal zoom and can you give a brief rundown of everything they covered for you? 

Thanks!


----------

